# any ideas on good smokers



## SgtBluffTrainman (May 1, 2008)

i am looking for a better smoker for a bachmann smoker fo r a 4 - 6 - 0


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

a small container w/ dry ice and a couple drops of water?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think a TAS unit would be good. If you are lucky, an Aristo unit would work, but they have about a 50% failure rate right out of the box. (Sorry Aristo, but true) 

Trains America Studios is what I would recommend. You can also have it "puff" in sync with magnets if you want. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

During the last GR convention in Seattle, when guests would arrive, my brother stuck his lit stogie in the stack of his old Batchmann 4-6-0 and ran it all over the line. 
Thompson makes some good smokers that work good stuck down the stack.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a feeling that people in California wouldn't like cigars stuck in their trains since smoking here has been pretty much criminalized. But if you installed a fan to puff the cigar, you would get a lot of smoke.  
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=82451


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing that this is such a hot topic as of late across a couple of forums, I will add my .02 worth and experience..... I think ... Anyway here it goes, I have been converting all of my equipment to MTH Smokers... they smoke like **** and I am getting tired of fiddling with defunct Aristo ones, plus I get pretty decent runtimes out of the MTH ones, some upwards of an hour.. of course everyones results will vary...I also have had very little issues when doing the conversions esp my Aristo stuff as I simply gut the Aristo unit and modify it to accept the MTH Unit I also had to drill a hole the size of the intake as the MTH units feed from the top another nice feature is the MTH units will plug into Aristo's wiring harness...this works great in all the Steamers and once you gut the box it goes right back into its stock location...as for the Diesels where they mount under the top cover you will have to add some clearance under the smoker to allow the MTH unit to fit into the shell. I have also converted a Bachmann Saddle Side Switcher as well it took a little more effort and some custom work but it works well. I have a USA GP38-2 to do next and it will get double MTH smokers.. And Since I converted to MTH Smokers I use nothing but MTH Smoke Fluid either... I'm fond of the Eggs n' Bacon and Diesel and Coal scents.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, I'd like to use some MTH smoke units but from what I can tell you also need the MTH protosound board, which is bit expensive. Are you able to install an MTH smoke unit in a non-DCS loco without the protosound board? If so can you provide details?


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
Yes, I have installed just the MTH Smokers, no Protoboard and I run a 10 Amp Aristo Ultima and 27 Mhz TE set to PWC but they also work just fine on straight DC as well and I have had nothing but success with them, there is a local MTH Dealer here and he has the smokers in stock and are priced at 45.00 a piece and this includes in some of the ones I have bought an extra wiring pigtail and a set of brass standoffs though I have bought some that were just the smokers, which is fine with me as the extra goodies go into my parts draw. I have a couple of pics after the install and I have effectively fogged my train room after a few laps around the layout... I also have a video of my converted Mallet at a friends house running outside on a slightly breezy day... We call it FrankenMallet as I have heavily modified this Locomotive with all kinds of detail and drivetrain improvements and other goodies and this was using Ken's Identical setup to my own 10 Amp Ultima and TE set to PWC and even in the breeze the smoke prevails. MTH Smoker on DC and MTH Coal scented Smoke Fluid. Once I dig up a pic or two of my indoor layout with the smoker I'll post it too...but the video really says it all... Also Ken's Layout is the Clubs main layout as it transverses inside the clubhouse to the outside layout via a access thru the back wall. 
So, Here's the Video...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

they also work just fine on straight DC 

Shawn, 

Thanks for the info. There were open questions about the power handling of the MTH units, and you seem to be running them on track power with no problems! Nice video.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete, They really work great and I have been running them daily for about the last month as a matter of fact I had a fellow Large Scaler over to my place today and had a great time... 
here are a few pics from earlier today.... and the pics from my inside layout speak just as loud as the video does... src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif" align=absmiddle alt="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif" border=0> 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/New Train Room at 350 University/IM002407.jpg 
and more.... 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/New Train Room at 350 University/IM002409.jpg 
and.... 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/New Train Room at 350 University/IM002414.jpg 
And... 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/New Train Room at 350 University/IM002415.jpg 
And.. 
. 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/New Train Room at 350 University/IM002416.jpg 
And one More.... I have More from today but this just give the idea of how great these work ! 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/speedfreak1996/New Train Room at 350 University/IM002417.jpg 
I hope that this helps.... and I hope that these aren't too big. 


oversized pics changed to links


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume your smoke alarm was going nuts & hope you had a fire extinguisher ready


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
The smoke detectors battery was pulled and the fire putter outer is at the top of the stairs in the garage... 
again it was a blast..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And in a week or so, he should be able to breathe again


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

these arent too big

_Don't tell the moderator, but they are 800x600 and the max is supposed to be 640..._


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 05/21/2008 10:45 AM
Shawn, I'd like to use some MTH smoke units but from what I can tell you also need the MTH protosound board, which is bit expensive. Are you able to install an MTH smoke unit in a non-DCS loco without the protosound board? If so can you provide details?




I purchased a couple of MTH smokers from a source and have yet to install them, but when I get around to it I have run wires to the smokebox directly from the 18 volt battery with a switch in line to run the smoke full off the battery, no puffing..but I can live with that just to get the volume of smoke they put out. 

When I am putsing in my train room I hook one up directly to a battery..18 volt and I let it run for about 2 minutes and stop it or I would have to wait untill the room clears out of smoke with a fan. 

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 
You have any pix of those smoke units? Might put one in the Zephyr, have to run tubes up to the 4 exhaust pipes on top, they have fans on them also? You get them from Kidmans? Jerry


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Not from Kidman's, some guy at the Georgia show, but his name excapes me.. 

There is a fan..they say they have a new, or are comming out with a new G scale smoke unit..not sure as the little ones sure do put out the smoke. 

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing here is for the MTH unit to "puff" in time with the drivers, you need either the MTH DCS system and the decoder, or some other custom electronics, the TAS unit has an input you can tie to your chuff contacts, a low voltage line to be grounded. 

Much easier conversion for most people. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a TAS smoke unit. Anyone have one for sale or know where I can get one?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are out of business... they are now scarce as hen's teeth. I still have one but keeping it. 

You will probably have to buy a MTH... you can leave the fan full on, and get the right voltage to it. 

Raymond Manley would be the guy to work with. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

May have to try the MTH one since non are anow available from TA. Any one herd from Shawn latley? Later RJD


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Any experience with USA Trains Hudson or Big Boy unit (same unit)? I understand it is available for sale through USA trains and "puff" can be synced with Phoenix sound "chuff."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, same TAS unit, yes, it has the input to "puff"... I did not know that USAT had spares... will have to order some, thanks for the tip... 

Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my feedback. Zimo in Austria is promoting the USA Trains smoke units with fan. The feedback I have that they are great. And as far as I have heard the failure rate seems to be non-existing.
R22-454 is the number, but sometimes they come in diffrent numbers - it doesn't seem to matter as long as it is the unti with the fan.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are OK Axel, I have several in my USAT locos, but the volume of smoke from the MTH is very high, way more than the USAT. In a comparision, a properly working Aristo unit seems to smoke more than my USAT ones. 

Of course, finding a working Aristo working is usually a 50-50 proposition, I know I've tested 10's of them. 

I have not evaluated the Massoth one, that is one with a puffing input that is probably worthy of consideration. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

What would be the correct voltage for an MTH unit? I'm on 14.4v battery R/C power, RCS system.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I installed a TAS smoke unit in my climax and the problem i had :the TAS smoke unit made the engine surge when the fan came on,could not solve the problem so i installed a aristo smokeunit and works fine now.Any ideas what causes the surge? 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The fan is controlled by the wire that is the input to the "chuff and puff" feature, i.e. ground that wire and the fan will come on full blast (as long as you have the steam version, there is a diesel version that works differently). 

I would expect that either you connected this wire in a strange way, or the additional current draw of the fan motor affected the voltage to the loco (which suggests poor wiring or inadequate power supply). 

Can you provide more information like: 

which version and what voltage TAS do you have? 
track or battery power? 
description of power source in amps and volts 
how wired? (3 wires) 
Did the puffing work? 
What wiring was used to trigger the chuff? 
Was this shared with the chuff input on a sound card? If so did you isolate these inputs from each other? 

I could probably give a much more intelligent response with these answers. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the delay,just ready to leave town, 

Greg ,the TAS unit is the AC Version,the box says its ready wired for ac/dc use, the jumper is set for steam engine,the power source i am using is the Aristo Elite (22volt/13amp) Track power No trigger chuff! I guess when the heating element gets to hot the fan comes on(which causes the speed to slow down(very little)but when the fan shuts off the engine surges noticable forward. 

Thanks for the response! 

Manfred Diel (will be back online sept 22nd)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with using the USAT unit is you need to by the circit board also that controls it it. Now the price goes up. I'll bet the the Massoth is a bit pricey. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Manfred, the fan should be on all the time... something does not seem right. 

I suppose you get very little smoke when the fan is not on. 

Regards, Greg


----------

